# Temporary frog storage / home



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I've been asked what I do for a temporary frog home that can be put together quickly, but that the frogs can stay in for a month or so. I thought it would be helpful to post it here.
I use a clear plastic storage box from Lowes. I use a size that holds about 30 quarts and measures about 12" x 18" x 11". They are made by *Rubbermaid* or *KIS*, and I'm sure other companies.
Put some wet, but not waterlogged, sphagnum moss in the bottom for a substrate. Add some leaf litter to hide under, and a clump of live plant like pothos or prayer plant is nice. Maybe a coco hut for bigger frogs.
I don't care for the lid that comes with it so I cut a piece of glass for the top. I cut about a third off of the lid to function as an opening top. I hinge this with a simple piece of tape. The bigger part of the lid is taped into place while the opening lid stays in place because of the taped hinge.
How long can you keep frogs in there? I raised a group of 4 Varadero for about 4 months in one. I kept my brother's 2 Azureus for about two months while he finished his viv.


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Cool thanks. I hope your hand/finger heals quickly!

-Chris


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

It's great that you have your own glass company. Being able to build your own tops and even better your own vivs. I need my own glass company


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Just as a heads up, not all plastic containers work. I recently bought a cheap one at Bed, Bath, and Beyond that sucked. I had my new azureus in it for a few days and they were acting very stressed... after a few days of not seeing them I stuck my head in and realized there was an incredibly strong plasticky smell. I then transfered them to their viv, which happened to be ready at the time, and they are acting more normal again. I guess the plastic was having some sort of reaction to the humidity? Who knows...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Pumilo said:


> I've been asked what I do for a temporary frog home that can be put together quickly, but that the frogs can stay in for a month or so. I thought it would be helpful to post it here.
> I use a clear plastic storage box from Lowes. I use a size that holds about 30 quarts and measures about 12" x 18" x 11". They are made by *Rubbermaid* or *KIS*, and I'm sure other companies.
> Put some wet, but not waterlogged, sphagnum moss in the bottom for a substrate. Add some leaf litter to hide under, and a clump of live plant like pothos or prayer plant is nice. Maybe a coco hut for bigger frogs.
> I don't care for the lid that comes with it so I cut a piece of glass for the top. I cut about a third off of the lid to function as an opening top. I hinge this with a simple piece of tape. The bigger part of the lid is taped into place while the opening lid stays in place because of the taped hinge.
> How long can you keep frogs in there? I raised a group of 4 Varadero for about 4 months in one. I kept my brother's 2 Azureus for about two months while he finished his viv.


At least one of the Zoos uses containers like these except they get a custom top made for them (this is when I wish I had pictures). The lid gets modified so the base stays in place but about 3/4 of it can be slid out. They have little u-tracks installed to allow for this to happen so they can modify the lids to meet the needs of the animals. I don't know if you thought about using some form of track to hold the glass in place.. or not. 

(I think but I could be wrong that it was the Henry Doorly Zoo). 
Ed


----------



## Shenanigans (Sep 24, 2009)

This would be great for larger frogs. I recently got 2 new Cobalt froglets that are a lot smaller than my 1 1/2 year old male. I obviously can't put them in the same viv until the little guys get a bit bigger. I used the same method except I bought a little 2.5 gallon tank, filled it with some wet sphagnum, and tossed in leaf litter and a Pothos cutting.


----------



## xBUBBLESxoOo (Oct 24, 2010)

DOUG...YOU ARE PRETTY MUCH AWESOME!!! I ask, and you thread...GIDDIDY...
Oh yeah, ED is AWESOME too.. Ill def post pics of my new IMIs...
Oh, Oooh..gotta run now...I hear the Zombie crickets...


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

xBUBBLESxoOo said:


> DOUG...YOU ARE PRETTY MUCH AWESOME!!! I ask, and you thread...GIDDIDY...
> Oh yeah, ED is AWESOME too.. Ill def post pics of my new IMIs...
> Oh, Oooh..gotta run now...I hear the Zombie crickets...


Your welcome KAcE. 
AHH-HAA!! I'm the only one that gets "zombie crickets"!!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Gumby said:


> Cool thanks. I hope your hand/finger heals quickly!
> 
> -Chris


Thanks Chris! Funny how a split second of carelessness can mess you up!


----------



## carbonetc (Oct 13, 2008)

I use this: Large Show-Off Storage Tote by Sterilite Holds Letter Sized... review at Kaboodle










Pros:
- dirt cheap
- latches satisfyingly
- handle for transporting
- deep so frogs can't easily jump out when open

Cons:
- not fly-proof
- frogs can't be seen clearly without opening it


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Ed said:


> (I think but I could be wrong that it was the Henry Doorly Zoo).
> Ed



Best zoo ever btw! I go back to Omaha just for the rainforest dome when ever I can. If you go on say christmas eve there is no one in there. I got to pet a tucan, the lemers where out of their exibit. I could of pet one but wasnt sure if it would freak out on me. No zoo has ever compared for me.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

The sterilite "premium' containers work well, too. With a bit of weather stripping around the top, they are FF proof, and the size I use fits well 3 to a 4'' baker's rack shelf. I use these to hold juvies/adults before placing them in permanent vivs, as well as to grow up froglets.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Here is a picture of my QTs I use


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

That's nice Chris. I like the large amounts of leaf litter you've got going on.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Thx, The main reason why I got them is because of the rubber seal that makes them fruit fly escape proof. I got them at target for $4.88 I believe and they are the 16 1/8" L x 11 1/4" W x 10 7/8" H. The leaves are a mix of oak, pin oak, and sea grape. about two inches deep. Lots and lots of micro-fauna living in there.


----------



## FoxHound (Oct 7, 2011)

Anyone know how much would I have to increase the tub size to safely house 6 leucomelas all less than a year old but between 4-9 months old. PM me please if you have any suggestions. I really appreciated the straight forward approach in this thread too!

Awesome read,
-_FoxHound_


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I would think you might want to get two or three this size and do them in pairs or trio's. I'd be inclined to do pairs, myself with larger frogs like that. If you did trio's, just watch out for aggression and make sure everybody is well fed.


----------



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for the post Doug! I just set up a ten gallon I had laying around very much the way you described in anticipation of froglets (I may be a little ahead of myself as I only just brought them home a few days ago!)

What do you do about misting? You can't mist as frequently as a standard viv because there's no drainage, so do you just mist if things start to dry a little?

Cheers.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

If you do it like I do, with a bed of damp sphagnum covered in leaf litter, conditions should stay moist/humid enough. I hand mist once or twice a week when feeding.


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

Dang, wish I saw this thread earlier, could have saved me some money. But anyways. I put together a 10 gallon. Prolly went too far by adding a false bottom, and so far 1" of ABG. I have read that 2" is prefered, but this is only a temporary setup. Plus I don't want to take away too much climbing room. Bought a 24" wire rack, and put one T5 bulb over the tank.

I decided to remove one of my Leucs, cause he is smaller and skinnier than the other 2. I been feeding more in hopes that he will get caught up. But it is turning the other 2 into super fatties. Hopefully this setup is good enough till he is ready to rejoin the other 2. 

I will post some pics tomorrow. I plan to use this tank for a grow out tank in the future.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm hoping to bump this whole thread because there are probably a lot of people like me that need to make growout tubs for froglets...I had seen Pumilo's post either here, or a similiar post that shows how he made them out of two pieces of glass with a "hinge" of tape...I had a very nice froglet get out of the plastic container because I just used the top that came with it...the froglet somehow managed to squeeze out and has never been seen again. Lesson learned...so the glass allows just a portion to be opened...and you can see where the froglet(s) are in the tub. Thank you Doug


----------



## Heartagramtc (Jul 24, 2011)

I'd like to bump this thread in hopes of more pictures on these type of containers used for quarantine? Would you use something like this for qt? Also what kind of lighting do you use for these if any? I'm hopefully going to be getting some frogs sometime soon, and don't want to just throw them straight into their tank.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I use these tubs for temporary holding whether it is for quarantine or grow out. 

Sterilite® 20 Quart Gasket Box Clear Lid & Base w/Aquarium Latches & Gasket :: Welcome to NeatlySmart™ :: Good things for your home & family™ 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Those are great Ed! Id like to know where you got those


Would be great for growouts, and for breeding roaches for my Uroplatus as well.


----------



## Van Robinson (Feb 13, 2013)

I know that I saw that model with the gasket at local Target.


----------



## Heartagramtc (Jul 24, 2011)

Ed said:


> I use these tubs for temporary holding whether it is for quarantine or grow out.
> 
> Sterilite® 20 Quart Gasket Box Clear Lid & Base w/Aquarium Latches & Gasket :: Welcome to NeatlySmart™ :: Good things for your home & family™
> 
> ...


Thank you Ed. I will go looking for ones like that. Now do you ventilate it at all? And do you use lighting?


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

frogparty said:


> Those are great Ed! Id like to know where you got those
> 
> 
> Would be great for growouts, and for breeding roaches for my Uroplatus as well.



I got some at target. They're perfect. Zero FF escape. I cut a 1" diameter circle in one side of the top and hot glue a circle of no see um mesh over it.

Walmart sells a similar box that is larger but shallower made by Ziploc with the same type gasket. It is great for groups of larger froglets growing out/quarantine.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks guys! Looks like I'm headed to Target


----------



## Heartagramtc (Jul 24, 2011)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> I got some at target. They're perfect. Zero FF escape. I cut a 1" diameter circle in one side of the top and hot glue a circle of no see um mesh over it.
> 
> Walmart sells a similar box that is larger but shallower made by Ziploc with the same type gasket. It is great for groups of larger froglets growing out/quarantine.


Doug, do you use any type of lighting?


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Yes, but very minimal. Just a single LED strip on each shelf of a rack. More than enough to grow pothos which is all I really use in my growouts.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

frogparty said:


> Those are great Ed! Id like to know where you got those
> 
> 
> Would be great for growouts, and for breeding roaches for my Uroplatus as well.


I got my first ones from Target but I try to keep an eye on the prices online as you can often get them cheaper there. 

If you search on line you can get a variety of deals on them. I need to get some more of them but they work great and feeder bins. Not only does it keep the feeders in the cages but they keep things like phorid flies out of the tubs. The only down side to using these as feeder tubs is that you may need to increase the level of air circulation to cut down on condensation and humidity in the tubs. 

I use a hole saw and cut two 1 inch diameter ventilation holes about 3 inches from the bottom on one end and the sale on one end of the lids. I then hot glue ff proof mesh over the vents holes. With this sort of setup I can control air flow through the tubs. If I want a greater level of circulation, I put the holes in the lid on the opposite end from the holes in the tub. If I want less ventilation, I put the holes in the lid one the same side of the vent holes.

I haven't got to it as of yet, but I do want to modify some of the tubs so the lids have sections of solacryl bonded to the lids to allow UVB penetration. 

It's also really easy to put a bulkhead fitting into these tubs and add access points for misting heads. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I have the perfect drill bit for adding mistking heads to those. 


Again, thank you. these are great


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Ziploc just came out with some in three sizes, looks like mostly good for Tinc's but very sturdy with a decent gasket


----------



## Heartagramtc (Jul 24, 2011)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> Yes, but very minimal. Just a single LED strip on each shelf of a rack. More than enough to grow pothos which is all I really use in my growouts.


Just another question for you Doug, if I were to just have one, would just one led spot light work fine? I don't have a rack setup so mine will be going probably on a bookshelf in my room.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

dartsanddragons said:


> Ziploc just came out with some in three sizes, looks like mostly good for Tinc's but very sturdy with a decent gasket


I'll have to check those out. 


Ed


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

For FF proofing these and other ideas, this might come in handy...
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...c-filter-foam-fans-vents-ff-lids-etc-etc.html

You could cut out your accesses port from the lid, then tape or otherwise attach one edge of the foam to the top portion with that foam material to make a vent/access port, which would make something similar to a "living hinge", then use velcro or magnets to hold the foam flap (vent/access port) down. 
https://www.google.com/search?q=liv...l5.1999j0j4&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8

For larger sterilite (or similar) containers, you can cut out a large portion of the side, and put a piece of thin glass or plexi glass as the viewing window. A frame made out of that foam material, with little portions cut for magnets embedded in the foam would let you attach the view window while forming a FF proof seal (and may allow for some ventilation to keep the glass clear, if you do the magnets up nice).

Due to the weight of glass, plexiglass/lexan sheets might be better for attaching with magnets. There is the possibility of warping with the humidity, but perhaps sealing the edges with tape would help  ...Anyways for a Temp viv it wouldn't have to last forever, and would let you see the frogs easier. I'm sure there are ways to attach thicker glass panels too if you get creative, but that is only if you wanna make a full on vivarium rather then just a temp tank. For that just the foam FF proof vent/access port in the lid is all you need.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

The extra height in the sterilite gasket tubs is nice as it is generally high enough that it reduces the frogs bailing out when disturbed particularly when you have a decent leaf litter bed in the tub. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Heartagramtc said:


> Just another question for you Doug, if I were to just have one, would just one led spot light work fine? I don't have a rack setup so mine will be going probably on a bookshelf in my room.


Depends on how high you could get it above the setup. Are we talking about for a vivarium or growouts though!


----------



## Heartagramtc (Jul 24, 2011)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> Depends on how high you could get it above the setup. Are we talking about for a vivarium or growouts though!


Ah, I'm just using this to quarantine some new frogs I'm getting. I have an old aquarium hood light with a regular t5 not HO. That I could hang over it. I just don't know if it would produce too much heat. I could rig up some bright white leds, that I hacked out of some solar lights and make something low wattage with a few leds.


----------



## Heartagramtc (Jul 24, 2011)

Heartagramtc said:


> Ah, I'm just using this to quarantine some new frogs I'm getting. I have an old aquarium hood light with a regular t5 not HO. That I could hang over it. I just don't know if it would produce too much heat. I could rig up some bright white leds, that I hacked out of some solar lights and make something low wattage with a few leds.


Bump on this 

In getting my frogs in about a month once their a bit bigger, and I'm now building their quarantine tank with the 20qt gasket seal tub from target. Just need to figure out the lighting. 

Input would be appreciated. 

Thanks 
Jason


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

Jason,

I've also got one of these 20qt tubs currently housing a couple of benedictas for QT. I've not seen the need for using any additional lighting for mine. I have it situated in a naturally well lit room and have had no issues with the couple of plants I've dropped in there.

I'd definitely avoid the T5 as it may produce too much heat. If you absolutely have to light it, I'd use the LEDs.


----------



## Heartagramtc (Jul 24, 2011)

I do have an exo terra single bulb hood not in use right now, what could I put in that? A low watt cfl? Like a 7 or 9 watt? Or would it melt the lid? We have some LEDs at my work but they aren't daylight they are warm white around 2.5k Will that matter? 

Thanks dev30ils but where the tanks going I don't have any natural light.


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

I'm a little nervous about the cfls (of any wattage) being too warm for the plastic. If you raise the exo hood off of the lid using a couple blocks of wood that might help dissipate the heat.

When in doubt use LEDs! Order a jungle dawn or one of the similar products being sold by board members, they work extremely well and don't get very hot.


----------

